# indica *pic heavy*



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

ok i just wanted too share a few pics of my puppy to show how fast she is growing it amazes me lol....i got her when she was 4 weeks old (not intentionally) they told me on the phone she was 7-8 weeks old i get their and they were like well she is 6 weeks and i said noway shes like 4 they never admited that...the reason i took her so young and didnt walk away cause she could have ended up with someone who knows nothing and wouldnt get her vetted or give her formula and what comes with such small babies but i took her to the vet the same day and he said shes was only 4 weeks....but she went back for a second check up shes doing great! she has doubled since i got her and he was impressed with her health which we were very happy to here she will be 8 weeks on sunday and weighs about 8.5 lbs when i got her she was only 3.2 lbs...anyways here are her pics 

4 weeks old first day home

















5 weeks old










6 weeks


















(now) 7 weeks


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

ADORABLE! What breed(s) is she?


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> ADORABLE! What breed(s) is she?


well they told me the dad was an APBT and the mom as well but the dad was too big to be an APBT he was 120lbs but just looked like a huge APBT solid lol so im thinking she may be a bandogge but im not entirely sure the vet said she look to be a APBT but at the same time thinks shes huge for her age lol so iunno im just sticking with shes a bully breed haha


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

She's soo cute! I love the one with her little tongue sticking out. My dog sleeps like that all the time.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Adorable! i love bandogges.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Those pics are absurdly cute. Now I need an insulin shot.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

heey thanks for all the compliments i told indica what everyone said and she say thank you too and she would like to send her kisses out! lol


----------



## Jastya (May 16, 2010)

My estrogen levels just rose. She's ADORABLE. The picture with the shepherd in the background makes me think of an ickle sheepie and the big bad wolf behind her! Eehee!


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

lol the dog behind her actually is a wolf...well hes 90% so close enough haha




Jastya said:


> My estrogen levels just rose. She's ADORABLE. The picture with the shepherd in the background makes me think of an ickle sheepie and the big bad wolf behind her! Eehee!


----------



## Jastya (May 16, 2010)

He LOOKS wolf, but I had no idea how much so. SO COOL. :3


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

here is a better picture of him











Jastya said:


> He LOOKS wolf, but I had no idea how much so. SO COOL. :3


----------



## Jastya (May 16, 2010)

Eeeeeeee he has such a sly smile! MOMMY I WANT A WOLF CAN I HAS CAN I HAS? :3 So neat. What a handsome boy!


----------



## LiftBig315 (Jan 9, 2010)

indicas_mom said:


> here is a better picture of him


You should post some more pictures of him. They are both awesome looking dogs.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

here are a few more of zeik and a couple of my other dogs...zeik is my moms dog the pix of are from mothers day she brought him over to play

posing 









my mom and zeik:










my oldest we call him pap hes 8 y/o

















tila:

















lucy she is a pitbull/pug mix:









tanner on his rope:












LiftBig315 said:


> You should post some more pictures of him. They are both awesome looking dogs.


----------



## Jastya (May 16, 2010)

They're all BEAUTIFUL pups! Pap has the most exotic looking eyeliner I've ever seen!
And I gotta tell ya, if I were to get a pug, THAT mix would be what I'd look for. No frying-pan face! hehe!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Aww so many lovely photos! Love the baby photos of course and the little spiked collar just made me go! Squee!! Hehehe Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Jastya said:


> And I gotta tell ya, if I were to get a pug, THAT mix would be what I'd look for. No frying-pan face! hehe!


If I were asked to revise the Pug standard, that's just about what they'd end up looking like.


----------



## Jastya (May 16, 2010)

Marsh Muppet - inorite?! I like em just a little stockier, but with no mushmouth. I mean, they're cute either way, but personal preference dictates that THAT NOSE is AWESOME. What a specimen. :3


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

ok soooo yall are going to get annoyed with all these pics but lucy and indica were playing and i had too share these pics


























































and indy's end result lol


----------



## Jastya (May 16, 2010)

indicas_mom said:


>


I love the "dead" lizard on its back and the fact that you can't see Indica's teeth, really. "MAI LEEZARD!" "NO, MAI LEEZARD, IMMA GUM U TO DE DEF! NOMNOMNOM"

... It's been a long night. XD thank you for the entertainment!


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

lmao! i didnt look at that pic that well till you explained i was cracking up haha..im glad you enjoyed my little monsters  have a good night



Jastya said:


> I love the "dead" lizard on its back and the fact that you can't see Indica's teeth, really. "MAI LEEZARD!" "NO, MAI LEEZARD, IMMA GUM U TO DE DEF! NOMNOMNOM"
> 
> ... It's been a long night. XD thank you for the entertainment!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

What a pretty bunch . Love Lucy, she's so neat looking. Perfect mix!


----------

